# It was time to modify a Jr. Statesman!



## Ron Mc (Oct 30, 2006)

I had some play time this evening so I decided to modify a Jr. Statesman to give it a much more elegant and classy look.
I really like this pen!
Closed (for some reason the pictures has little ripples. The pen doesn't)





Open




Center band close up




Clip close up





As always comments or concerns welcome.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 30, 2006)

Very distinct Ron!  I still think I like the standard Jr. Statesman/Statesman, but that's pretty cool.  Fit looks very good, much better than I can do consistently.  But the bloodwod on the cap looks a little under-turned, and the CB looks just a TOUCH proud.  Just VERY little nits, though.  Finish looks very nice - great reflection of the cap in the lower barrel in the second pic.

Care to share your technique?  Did you turn the bloodwood, then cut it to size?  Or did you glue everything and then trim it 'till it was the right size?  I can't get my cuts to be that consistent.


----------



## gerryr (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow, very nice Ron.  The CB looks great.  Was it difficult to get it apart to modify it?  And what's the wood?  African Blackwood and ?


----------



## ken69912001 (Oct 30, 2006)

I think its very elegant. Nothing like taking a great looking pen and making it look even better.[]


----------



## NavyDiver (Oct 30, 2006)

Very elegant!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 30, 2006)

Elegant Indeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wags54 (Oct 30, 2006)

Ron now that is elegant for sure!! Great job!!


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 31, 2006)

Beautiful pen, great work.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 31, 2006)

Great job on the modification.!
The color selection is great and the contrasting woods pulls it off.
Ill give it a 10!( then again no one listens to me[])


----------



## Skye (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_But the bloodwod on the cap looks a little under-turned



From the pic it looks like it was cut paralell to the center of the pen but there's an angle to the finial and upper barrel.

Super pen man. Love it when people mess with kits!


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 31, 2006)

Very nice banding.


----------



## pete00 (Oct 31, 2006)

Ron

Looks like "i really like this pen" as well, great job.....pete


----------



## twoofakind (Oct 31, 2006)

As always Ron, your work is superb. Great modification to a great kit with excellent selection of woods.
Andy


----------



## nilsatcraft (Oct 31, 2006)

I love it, Ron.  It's hard to do a lot of mods and still improve on the pen but you've done it.  Very nice!


----------



## TBone (Oct 31, 2006)

Excellent choice of materials.  Great job.  Now details on how you did it.


----------



## broitblat (Oct 31, 2006)

As usual, Ron, great looking pen and great execution.  

I like the extra bands on the barrels.  I really think they nicely frame the rest of the wood.  I also like the postable (sic?) end.  I'm not so sure about the extra bands on the center band.  For me, at least, it makes it look too wide.


----------



## Ligget (Oct 31, 2006)

Great work Ron, lovely combination of woods. Although, I still prefer the original unmodified Jr Statesman.


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 1, 2006)

I likey [] Good one Ron !


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 2, 2006)

Ron,

Put me in the "Improvement" camp.

Looks like a lot of work to improve, but its a really nice look!!

NICE PEN, GOOD JOB!! (Isn't that original?)[][]


----------



## chigdon (Nov 2, 2006)

Excellent look!  Very effective but tasteful changes.


----------



## csb333 (Nov 2, 2006)

That is one of the best looking pens that I have seen! - Chris


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments! WOW!! There is actually a little flame on the topic! What an accomplishment.[]

Ed, Great idea! Let's start up an "Improvement Camp". We can meet once a year and all tare kits apart and then rebuild them!


----------



## kkwall (Nov 3, 2006)

Very nice contrast, lovely pen!


----------



## johncrane (Nov 3, 2006)

G'Day Ron very nice touch  mate! it looks realy good' you are showing us some of your very good skills thank you. also RON l think you've let the cat out'a the bag now mate with the centre band.[^][]


----------

